

Ask YC: Iterations - robmnl

How often has your startup gone through an iteration where aspects of the idea or the whole idea completely changes?<p>PG points out that this happens, and I have definitely experienced this again and again - my startup has probably gone through 5 complete transformations. I figure that as long as I have the funds, and the software is getting better, that's ok. I'm committed to launching asap of course.
======
paulhart
We've been through one significant idea change so far. By 'significant,' I
mean that we're still pursuing the same core business concept, but we've made
big changes to how the concept is executed (and how our customers interact
with it).

The original idea was too derivative and didn't have significant uniqueness.
The updated idea is new to the market (based on our research).

